# Online Targets



## KoneKiller (Oct 27, 2011)

So I was pokin' around on the interweb trying to find some targets to just print off.
I came across this website.
Index of /pdf/targets/
Pretty basic, but loads of good targets that just print off on standard paper.
It is a free site, encourages you to pass it on.
If for some reason posting this is a problem, mods, go ahead and remove it, sorry.


----------

